# Chicken with ascites ... would you eat it?



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a hen that has fluid filled abdomen. She has been like this for months. She is a little over a year old. She acts and looks healthy otherwise - great comb color, clear eyes, eats, drinks ... She has just always been slower and wabbles a little while she walks because of the water belly (she is overall on the larger size compared to my other chickens). The last few days, I have noticed her resting more. She gets up in the morning, eats, goes around the pasture but then finds a spot just sits there. She roosts with the rest of the birds. 

With all that said, I would rather cull her than let her slowly waste away. I have no idea if she still lays eggs or not (I have no way to tell unless I separate her). If I cull her, do you think it is safe to eat the meat and skip the organs?


----------



## Targe (Sep 14, 2014)

FarmerKat said:


> I have a hen that has fluid filled abdomen. She has been like this for months. She is a little over a year old. She acts and looks healthy otherwise - great comb color, clear eyes, eats, drinks ... She has just always been slower and wabbles a little while she walks because of the water belly (she is overall on the larger size compared to my other chickens). The last few days, I have noticed her resting more. She gets up in the morning, eats, goes around the pasture but then finds a spot just sits there. She roosts with the rest of the birds.
> 
> With all that said, I would rather cull her than let her slowly waste away. I have no idea if she still lays eggs or not (I have no way to tell unless I separate her). If I cull her, do you think it is safe to eat the meat and skip the organs?


If that's what it is, and it does sound like it, the answer is YES. Ascites is really more of a 'condition' than a disease per se. What I mean is that it can be caused by different things. It's fairly common in broiler/meat chickens due to congestive heart failure. Chicken producers don't cull them out nor are they required to do so by government inspectors. 

In my opinion and experience.

On another note...sometimes Vitamin C can help, although if she's out in a pasture, she should be getting that. Never know, can't hurt if you're planning on culling anyway.


----------

